# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Ver 100003 Beta New Update&#60;2016-3-19&#62;Many News For MTK-BOX Product

## mohamed73

What is news:
New Version Support MRT Dognle & Super Doctor & MTK-BOX & IQ-Doctor Box....ect(all the mtk-box product) 
New Version Open MTK Special Tool Function
You can use this readback\flash\read info\format\clear frp accounts\unlock password\imei repair...more than more...
This tool will be Support all the MTK Android Phone Set;even last chip MT6580 or MTK X10 6753 6752 6595 6795...
(old cpu set like mtk 6575 6577 6572 6571 was support also) 
as we know,at this time,95% new set is 4G Lte SET;
And MTK Set mobile phone are use MT6290 base IC
now MRT Is First Support IMEI Repair with it 
frp unlock support last cpu mt6795 also,like hongmi Note3,QiKu 360,BBK,OPPO...ect 
EMMC Flash IC Support >4GB Flash IC,Like 8G,16G,32G...
Ex.Like the Pics form the start,is MRT Team testing Mobile with 32GB ROM 
some bug fix   *Full MRT Software Install Pack Download:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Only MRT Software EXE Download(Just for Aleady Has MRT Version 100002 User)* : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

